# my son cant urinate, really worried



## whatwillbe

Sorry i dont know if this i the right place to post but im really worried about my son, hes 7 years old and for the last two days hes been saying it hurts to wee, ive sen him trying to wee and its just coming out in little drips not like a normal stream of wee, it also looks swollen when hes trying to wee, hi dad took him to the docs today and he said he has a infection and that there was blood in his urine and the foreskin wont pull back, he gave some hydrocortisone cream to put on three time a day, but im worried this isnt going to work? And im worried if the wee isnt coming out properly his bladder is going to get overfull and then what will happen? Im thinking of just taking him to the hospital tomorow, im really worried, has anyone experienced this? Looking for little advice please x


----------



## LPF

If he's not weeing, he could go into retention - he'd need a bladder scan to see and be catheterised while the infection settles down. Retention can be quite serious and very uncomfortable - is he in pain in his bladder area? Have you kept an eye on how much urine has been eliminated? If in doubt, def a trip to a&e.


----------



## whatwillbe

I dont know if hes having pain in his bladder, he just says it hurts on the end, and when he wees its literally little droplets and hardly nything coming out, i dont think hes holding it in on purpose either, its like its actually blocked, he was nearly crying not long ago :( , thanks for your reply, i think im going to tke him to a & e tomorrow x


----------



## Lucasmum

Ohhh bless him, I would take him to A&E for peace of mind, my son had a similar thing when he was about 3 he had no infection but need a circumcision, within a visit to the docs and the little operation was only about 10 days, both me and OH have a family history of medical circumcision


----------



## JASMAK

I would take him to the hospital. Sounds awful. :(


----------



## Wildfire81

LPF said:


> If he's not weeing, he could go into retention - he'd need a bladder scan to see and be catheterised while the infection settles down. Retention can be quite serious and very uncomfortable - is he in pain in his bladder area? Have you kept an eye on how much urine has been eliminated? If in doubt, def a trip to a&e.

^WSS. 
I worked in the hospital and if a person could not go we did a bladder ultrasound. If over a certain CC then we would cath them. Good luck!


----------



## whatwillbe

Thank you all for your reply's, i didnt end up taking him to a & e as yesterday his wee started coming out more, its still not hiw it should be but no longer dripping like a tap, also he had an accident in bed last night and the night before wich i was expecting bless him, but i know hes been able to empty his bladder so thats good! I think the cram must be working now, its been horrible to see him suffering but has been an eye opener, i didnt know before that when boys wash they are supposed to pull thier foreskin back and clean there too, i'll be making sure both my boys do that from now on, i can understand why people have thier sons circumsised now x


----------



## JASMAK

I wouldnt pull it back unless it already retracted naturally.


----------



## whatwillbe

Just wanted tp update you ladies, today finally my son is able to wee properly again ! Thank god , it's such a relief , vie told him to carry on using the cream for a while though just to make sure, thanks for all your replies/ advice x


----------

